# I'm pretty sure my dalmatian molly is pregnant...



## kellysaurusrex (Aug 16, 2010)

..but I'd like some confirmation, just to make sure she's not bloated instead.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

that looks like a male to me? does it ever fluf out its anal fin because if its a female it should have a rounded anal fin not pointed although sometimes the females will have pointed anal fin until they swim around but typically i see that more in ballon mollies.


----------



## kellysaurusrex (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been trying to look at her/his/it's anal fin all day but it won't stay still when I'm near the tank long enough for me to see. I just noticed the swollen belly today, so I'm pretty sure it's not a balloon molly. I've attached a picture from the day that we got the fish (2 weeks ago-ish) for comparison.


----------



## kellysaurusrex (Aug 16, 2010)

Haha and now that I flip between the new and "old" pics, I realize the fish doesn't look much different. Maybe I should get some sleep. -_-


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i know its not a balloon molly i was just saying i see the females with pointed fins with balloon mollys more.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

That's a male molly.


----------



## kellysaurusrex (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure wish I could delete this thread now...feeling pretty stupid haha. >_<


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Don't worry, we all do these things. That is a male though.


----------



## kellysaurusrex (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh yes, I'm quite sure he's a male now. He's been all over my pregnant white molly the past few days haha.


----------

